# Puppy Energy... I NEED IDEAS



## Keeliekins (Oct 20, 2012)

Warning: This is long!

Hi!
We just recently got our very first GSD. I've worked as an agility trainer in the past and fell in love with the breed many times over. I'm used to puppies of all kinds, and have raised Border Collies, Golden Retrievers, and Labs and have never had a problem with too much energy, but this pup is doing me in! 

We have a very active family, so I knew that we shouldn't have a problem handling a breed that requires more attention and work... but this is insane, and I'm running out of ideas - also, is over exercising possible? 

Here is the info and our schedule.

Jax is 11 weeks
6:00am: Wakes up to potty, goes right back to sleep
8:00am: Wakes up for the day - 30 minute walk
8:30am: Training session + play time
9:30am: breakfast
11:00am: 20 minute walk + 10 minutes training. 
2:00pm: lunch
3:00pm: 15 minute run + 10 minute walk
5:00pm: 10 minute walk
6:00pm: Play time + Training
8:00pm: 30 minute walk + Dinner time
11:30pm: finally asleep.

All the time that isn't accounted for is spattered with short bouts of chewing on things (10-15 mins) and LOTS of play time. wrestling, balls, yard... ANYTHING we can do to keep him from being destructive. I have never had to walk a dog 5+ times a day... but it's the only thing that will remotely settle him. He's REALLY smart.. already has 10+ tricks completely down. He sits, stays, comes, down, off, dance, shake, rollover... he does nose work, where I point him in a direction to find food and he will sniff until he finds the treat. He LOVES it. I think the only thing he WONT do is sleep! Also, every tuesday/thursday he gets an extra walk because he comes with me on pet visits so he can socialize with vaccinated dogs (vet approved). 

He's such a joy to work with and he is so great with his crate. He's almost completely potty trained already. I work from home, so he has the advantage of being out all day with me, but frankly my boss is getting frustrated that I just can't work for any real amount of time because he requires me to move away from the computer so often! I read up on sites about puppies with a lot of energy and one site said: "Sometimes.. you might even consider taking your puppy on TWO walks a day!" Boy would I kill for just two walks a day! 

Also, I should mention that he has a kong that he loves to figure out, and he has to "work" for his toys and chew things to challenge him mentally as well. Basically I hide them under a box or under a table and he has to figure out how to get them out. He does really well. 

I've never owned a GSD... Is this normal? Should I be worried? Any ideas of what I can try to wear him out? I'm willing to try anything at this point! By the way, I'm all about positive reinforcement and redirection training. I hope you can help!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Normal. Don't over exercise the pup, you'll only condition him to handle MORE exercise. Take the pup swimming, if you can.. play chuckit with two balls, not one instead of walks. You can run a dog 10 miles on a bike and 30 minutes later they want to go again. if this behaviour is getting to you, crate the puppy. they NEED down time. Maybe the pups over stimulated? Find out if he's visually very stimulated. Teach flyball, GSDs and agility is pretty.. well I prefer to see other breeds in it. Good with nosework? Join a schutzhund club and work on some tracking if you can. Mentally wear the dog out. Lots of obedience, until point of saturation then crate for 30-60 minutes so the pup can let it sink in. Teach place commands. Don't over exercise as you'll cause harm to the pups hips and elbows. Be careful the pup isn't attached to you 24/7, have the puppy spend sinifigant time with others so he can handle being away from you. I've dealt with people who brag about this.. but really, if you dog can't handle confinement away from you it's not such a good thing. Give the pup jobs around the house, teach to open fridge with a rope or tug attached to the door. fetch slippers in the AM. Bring you a 'newspaper' or something. These are working dogs! It's cool that your dog can do nice tricks but it's not really challenging the pup! Give bullysticks or raw marrow bones or frozen fish for some time away so you can get your work done and the puppy can have time to itself. Some people don't think about it, but I think it's really important to let the pup have some time alone.. 

A tired puppy is a happy puppy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome! How old is your pup, and what do you mean by 15 minute run?
Do you have an expen to teach him to relax in the house?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome! Kaity gave you some excellent advice! Ky was quite similar when she was that young. I was like: OMG .. really??? After 4 or 5 days of trying to keep her occupied I said, NOPE in your crate, I need a nap! Forget the puppy, I was cranky!!!

Otherwise, I agree with Kaity 100%


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Sometimes I'll do treasure hunts in the house for treats. It burns up the time to find the actual treats, them for the rest of the day she's nosing around to see if she missed any.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can never give your pup too much exercise if he needs it. Some dogs need a ton of exercise and others don't. It sounds like yours needs more than you are giving.

If you need to work and can't handle having him under foot, you need to crate him. Yes, he's still going to have to go out a lot because he's a puppy, but you can still put him back in his crate. He's going to fuss a lot in a crate if you are home, but he's going to have to get over that if it's a problem.

At this age, it's very normal for them to demand a lot of your attention if only to keep them from detroying everything around them.

My last two pups never slept and they still don't seem to sleep unless I'm sleeping.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

As Elaine stated, crate him. You're giving him plenty of stimulation and that's great but there is nothing wrong with crating him and giving him relaxation time while you get your work done. It's good to get him use to being crated as well.


----------



## Keeliekins (Oct 20, 2012)

Great advice everyone! And trust me I don't brag about him being with me all the time, i just know that it's helpful. He is great in his crate, and I put him in when we have to go anywhere and he loves it goes right in and lays down. I just didn't want to be putting him in the crate containing him so that he would be even MORE energetic later! 

I'll try giving him a job to do to see if it helps settle him a bit, and i think I'll do some "self" timeouts where he goes into his crate for an hour so I can get some work done. It will probably be best for both of us! Also.. he's not overly attached to me, there are three adults in the home and he happily spends time with all of us. Also, we've had lots of visitors so he's got great people skills already. Now it's just figuring out how to manage this little ball of energy before i lose all my hair!


----------

